
Amazon launches virtual ‘Dash’ buttons for one-click buying from the homepage - nlawalker
http://www.recode.net/2017/1/20/14333220/amazon-virtual-dash-buttons-one-click-purchase
======
nlawalker
What surprised me was not the feature itself, but the fact that they have
automatically created buttons for low-cost items that I have ordered recently
and prominently placed them on the home page with zero fanfare or indication
about what they actually do.

"Hmm, what's this?" ::clicks on white space that becomes 'BUY' on hover;
result is an in-place, fingertip-sized notification with no page transition or
modal:: "Did that actually just place an order?" ::checks orders:: "Wow."
::cancels order::

Went back to the home page and clicked the "Learn more" link looking for how
to get rid of them. They have "Add button", "Organize buttons" and "Settings"
controls, none of which can be used to delete buttons. To delete one, you have
to click on the product logo on the button (don't click the unlabeled 'BUY'
button, as it'll place an order even from this screen), then click "Delete" in
the modal that pops up.

I thought this was surprisingly aggressive, even for Amazon. I wonder how many
people will be getting unexpected packages.

~~~
gukov
Accidental orders could be what they're going for on purpose here. They'll
bite the cost of refunds (customers get to keep the product), leaving only the
memory of how easy it was to order.

Is parasitic marketing a term?

